# Fast unexpected relocation, advice needed.



## apatania

Hi,

My husband's company are relocating us at end of August/September for two years. Housing and school will be paid for, we have three children 8, 5 and 2.

I've done a quick search and Discovery Bay, Happy valley, Sai Kung and possibly Kowloon Tong (for the schools) all look ok. My main problem are the schools, I'm looking at American international, Discovery Bay International and Clearwater Bay school but am being scared by the talk of waitlists and interviews. What chance is there for my kids to start 3rd Grade and Kindergarten this year?

Many thanks.


----------



## sxmhousewife

You must write to the Admin. office or the Student Department of the Int'l schools in HK right now. It's true for long waiting list, one year is quite common, could be longer. Depends how long are your going to stay in HK that weather you want your kids to take education for some years. I have a few expats friends that they arrange their kids to study in local English school (English speaking with not many expats students, mostly are Chinese/Indians). After two-three years, they go back to their own countries and the kids study there, but the kids already understand quite enough Chinese when they left the city. 

They also talk to the Church, the church cannot find you a seat in the school but there are quite lots of good Church sponsorship schools in HK. Try it. Good luck.


----------

